# New guy from WA State



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT! :welcome:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## timbermilton (Dec 25, 2008)

welcome to AT david. where abouts in washington are you?


----------



## DShack26 (Feb 1, 2010)

I live around the Puyallup/Tacoma area.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* David. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

